# One for the Teachers here:



## Cryozombie (Jan 4, 2009)

A student comes to a young professor's office hours. She glances down the hall, closes his door, and kneels pleadingly.

"I would do anything to pass this exam," she says. She leans closer to him, flips back her hair, and gazes meaningfully into his eyes. "I mean," she whispers, "I would do anything..."

He returns her gaze, "Anything?"

"Anything."

His voice softens, "Anything?"

"Anything," she repeats again. 

His voice turns to a whisper. "Would you ... study?"


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2009)

The professor blew (no pun intended) a chance to teach a practical lesson on the value of barter in these tough economic times.



:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2009)

That sucks. (Ba da bam)


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rofl!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 10, 2009)

C'mon, folks. Education could be hard on her. We don't have the full story on what went down. Was it a case of tit for tat? Did she rub someone the wrong way? Tuition's hard to come by. Maybe she couldn't get it up. A stiff upper lip is what's called for here. She seems like a gal who can take it. I'm sure she's on top of the situation. She'll whip this problem in the end. She certainly won't lick it by being soft.

Anyone who says that this post is in poor taste...


----------



## crushing (Jan 10, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> His voice turns to a whisper. "Would you ... study?"


 
"Would you study. . .At A Medium Pace?"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 10, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> A student comes to a young professor's office hours. She glances down the hall, closes his door, and kneels pleadingly.
> 
> "I would do anything to pass this exam," she says. She leans closer to him, flips back her hair, and gazes meaningfully into his eyes. "I mean," she whispers, "I would do anything..."
> 
> ...


 

This seems to happen more often then people might think in recent times.

A friend of mine was teaching Economics at a local University. He is a dog. He would schedule two or more dates on the same night. He would date women younger than him without even thining about it. 

He only had a master's degree and he was only covering 100 classes so he was new and his students were younger or most likely freshmen or freshwomen. He had a small office just off the main office area with the departments secretary. His door was open and this young woman walked in. She basically did the above approach. My friend even did a similar response of, "Would you read the book and study?"


----------

